# 1979 e21 Idle issues



## Grease_Monkey (Jul 18, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has a thought on a idle issue I have? It fluctuates rpm from 1200 to 800 with my foot on the brake but with not hitting brake pedal almost solid around 900. Has the original k-jet system with egr delete and headers. I have not found any holes in vac lines and have replaced many of them. Wondering if the brake booster may be the problem or the idle control valve?


----------



## charlesm5 (Sep 26, 2017)

Going to have to get your hands dirty to diagnose that one. Try checking the idle control valve first though, it sounds like that might be the issue to me.


----------

